# Buying diesel in France



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm planning to drive from Normandy to the French Med coast early in the new year. I've searched the forum but can't find the answer...What is the current situation (based on your personal experience, please) regarding purchasing diesel with UK credit cards at supermarket fuel stations?

If they won't take UK Visa, etc., how do other MH'ers get around the problem other than carrying cash?!

Thanks.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,you should have NO problem using your UK credit card.
Some places will not allow you to use "pay at pump" with uk cards,but that is getting better,in that case you pay the attendant.
saying all that I always make sure I have enough cash just in case.
Gary


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You can also use cards on the toll roads.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Credit cards are usually OK, at kiosks. Supermarkets are the best places to use.

We have only ever had one place who said our card didn't work, and they then said our reserve card didn't work, then said our debit card didn't work. We paid cash that time. Later on, the same day, we used all 3 cards, just to prove to ourselves they were OK. We think that the outlet had a problem with their system, or simply wanted cash to start with.

Always make sure you get fuel during normal opening hours (if there is such a thing in France). Safest to assume that your cards won't work at any "pay at pump" facility, then you can't get caught out.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Unmanned petrol stations generally won't take UK cards.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

If you get really stuck always have cash and wait for a freindly french person to come along and ask them to put fuel in on their card and pay them cash with a few euro's to sweeten the deal for them. Most will do this for you and refuse the few euro's extra as ell.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

we used our debit card at all fuel stops, some unattended some a grumpy lady in a cabin... never had a problem, we've used credit cards before and again never had a problem.

w


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Remember most supermarkets shut on a Sunday so if you are in doubt about your credit card working at the pay at pump make sure you are topped up on Saturday!

Sue


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

I live in France and I have no problem using my Barclays Connect card or my Barclaycard (both of which are UK Visa) either at the unmanned 24/24 pumps, the manned cabins or in the supermarkets themselves for that matter. I don't think you'll have a problem with Mastercard either. There used to be a problem prior to chip & pin but since it's advent with UK cards I think the issue is more or less solved. 

It does happen sometimes that the link goes down which checks the card for validity so it is wise to carry some euros with you just in case, especially if it's a Sunday or a 'jour ferié' (public holiday, of which there are many in France). As someone has said, if you're stuck at a 24/24 pump with a defunct card, most people will help you out if you offer to give them the cash - it's not that uncommon.


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

It seems like there is little or no problem, then. Very reassuring remarks and a big 'thank you' to all for the replies and comments.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello pelicanpete!

95% of the time, we have not had problems with buying fuel using credit cards. But, yes, we have experienced some of the problems mentioned in these posts. 

We have had card failure at the supermarche fuel pumps, and had to use cash, so it is a good idea to carry some 'float'. Strangely, the same card has then performed successfully within the supermarche itself! :roll: 

One bright young French lady did draw our attention to a possible solution to our 'failures'. Apparently, some French card machines need 'telling' that the card to be used is from the UK! Perhaps we have looked too French! :wink: 

From that point on, as we tender our card for payment, we declare "anglais". Our last visit of three weeks in September saw NO problems.  

Good luck, bon chance, etc...


----------



## GeoNomad (Mar 21, 2007)

Last spring I encountered the problem that I could not use my card at French pumps. The card worked fine at the kiosk or inside checkout, even at the same gas station, but not once did it work at the pump.

Running on fumes one Sunday morning I had to ask a local to use his card to pump me 20 euros of diesel in exchange for cash. He was very friendly and helpful about it all. (speaking French helps).

Returning in September and October, I discovered that my card worked fine at all the pumps which can read the chip - insert vs slide the card. So if you have a newer card with a chip and a PIN number, you are probably OK.

Peter
http://www.benlo.com/pg/nomadness


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We only ever use cash., and always make sure you have a full tank if you are going out on a sunday as most places closed.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi
We didn't have any problems this year using our Nationwide debit card in France but we avoid paying at automatic pumps. Also avoid lunchtimes as often the pay kiosk closes for a couple of hours everyday especially in small towns.

Also if you are given the choice between paying in Euros or GBP for your shopping at some of the larger hypermarkets select Euros as the shops exchange rate will be worse than your uk card's  

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

homenaway said:


> Hi
> We didn't have any problems this year using our Nationwide debit card in France but we avoid paying at automatic pumps. Also avoid lunchtimes as often the pay kiosk closes for a couple of hours everyday especially in small towns.
> 
> Also if you are given the choice between paying in Euros or GBP for your shopping at some of the larger hypermarkets select Euros as the shops exchange rate will be worse than your uk card's
> ...


It's worth mentioning too that some debit cards can charge up to £1.50 per transaction (Not the Nationwide Flexaccount though) PLUS they'll add a percentage loading to the exchange rate. Most cards will also charge for withdrawing cash abroad. All hidden costs which mount up, particularly if you are away for any length of time.

Take cash, or the right plastic or probably better still take both.

JohnW


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

Once again, thanks to everyone who has taken the trouble to share their experiences.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi just returned Wednesday after 2 months Spain & France had no problems with cards at any fuel stops.
The price of diesel in France varied between 1.18 & 1.31 euro per ltr. compared to Spains average 1.04 E. This I thought had risen quite a bit since earlier in the year tho the price on our forecourts when I returned show that our increases jump quicker than abroad.

Alex.


----------

